# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  The VBForums Wrapper

## Phill64

EDIT: This project is out-dated, I now recommend VBForums Quickpast as an alternative.

The VBForums Wrapper adds extended functionality to VBForums and CodeGuru Forums

These features are as follows:
Index Display Options (display only the forums you use)Add Your own custom Smilies to the post editorstandard [code] Blocks elegantly color VB/C# codeThe Unsubscribe Bug Fixed!"Thanks" Button added (VBForums Only)Extended Reputation system (see forum ranks and reputation between both forums)

It is an application, not a plugin. It is written in VB.NET 2005 so .NET 2.0 runtimes are required.

Hint:
To make your [code] blocks look nice for non-wrapper users as well, use the 'Paste Code' menu by right-clicking in your post area whenever you submit code.

Brought to you by myself, Phill64   :big yellow:  
This is Freeware.

EDIT: Ok so this project is pretty old, but it turns out some of you out there are still enjoying it, but had trouble with the soruce recently, I have uploaded the corrected source files (modder object and app are in two seperate project files now) hope this helps.

----------


## RobDog888

Have you thought about posting a link to this thread over at CG so they can see it works for them too?

Also, the link is not working.

Looks like you did a great job and spend allot of time on this.  :Thumb:

----------


## Phill64

> the link is not working


My domain is having serious DNS problems, it works for some users and not others.. hopefully it will be resolved shortly.




> Have you thought about posting a link to this thread over at CG so they can see it works for them too?


Yes I will post it up at CG too, but i may hold out until the next version, especially since CG is a much slower forum than VBF.. because the next feature i want to add is tabbed or windowed browsing, as another user has suggested and myself would find extremely useful.




> Looks like you did a great job and spend allot of time on this.


Thanks, it did take quite alot of time yes, more than expected, there was always one more little detail to worry about so it seemed. But anyway, is it something you will use (when at ur home pc, of course)? if not, in what ways was it less convinient to use than regular IE?

P.S congrats! on getting your 3rd bright gem!

----------


## si_the_geek

The code/files within this thread (updated:  03-16-2006) have been checked for malware by a moderator.

Disclaimer: _This does not necessarily mean that any compiled files (DLL/EXE/OCX etc) are completely safe, but any supplied code does not contain any obvious malware.  It also does not imply that code is error free, or that it performs exactly as described.

It is recommended that you manually check any code before running it, and/or use an automated tool such as Source Search by Minnow (available here or here).  
If you find any serious issues (ie: the code causes damage or some sort), please contact a moderator of this forum.

Usage of any code/software posted on this forum is at your own risk._

----------

